# premade raw food vs homemade raw food



## wai_lai416 (May 26, 2013)

is there a difference between the premade raw food i'm buying now for my tpoo vs homemade raw food? is one healthier than the other? right now i'm feeding my tpoo irrawsistible raw food the beef formula and occasionally adding a few drops of salmon oil in it.. she's doing mine on it and it's not really too expensive for me because she's tiny @ 4lbs only.. i just want to make sure she eats what's good and healthy for her.. so i want to know what's the difference between home vs premade raw food and is one better than the other. thx


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Home made is better in my opinion, as long as you have the balance of foods and meat varieties. Premade is much more expensive, and it takes away one of the main reasons I do raw- I want to be in control of my dog's food. With so many recalls happening, even in raw premade food, I don't want to risk it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I agree with Brownlikewoah. I am picky with the meat I feed my family. We don't eat beef unless it's grassfed and raised without hormones and antibiotics and neither will I feed it to my animals. Same goes for chickens, turkey and eggs, so for my peace of mind there is a big difference between premade raw and homemade. That's just me and maybe I am a little paranoid.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think it depends on you and the premade. The one I use uses all organic and grass fed beef and adds a little bit of ACV, seaweed, flaxseed and all sorts of cool stuff and it is all human grade and each batch is tested for contamination which is a far higher standard then human food. I honestly don't have the time to get all that stuff and figure out the correct amounts. Perhaps when I am retired. I think either way is fine as long as it is coming from a quality source.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

That's interesting, CT Girl. Who makes it? I wonder if it will be available here in my neck of the woods where good healthy food is not as readily available since there's not really a market for it.


----------



## wai_lai416 (May 26, 2013)

Can anyone give me a quick review on irrawsistible?? Shes on that now and she loves it. Cost is not too much of an issue as I want to give whats best for her.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sweetp said:


> That's interesting, CT Girl. Who makes it? I wonder if it will be available here in my neck of the woods where good healthy food is not as readily available since there's not really a market for it.


It is made in Maryland. Here is a review of it:

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/aunt-jenis-dog-food/

Aunt Jenni


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for that info, CTG! I checked heir website and it's not available in my area but I'm going to ask the store here I buy my pet supplies if they would consider getting some. I noticed in the reviews that another supplier called Answers was mentioned. Will check into that one also.

w_l, maybe someone from Canada will respond to your question. That product is not available in the US.


----------



## Kota&Tana'smom (Aug 27, 2015)

This week I was told to put my girls on a grain-free, chicken-free diet by their vet because they all presented with ear problems and one had severe itchy skin. I have read all about the commercial dog food kibble and have decided there is not a single one out there I want to put my dogs on. I found out the a raw diet is the best way to go for our pets and I have decided that's what I am going to do. I have a question though. Has anyone ever fed *The Honest Kitchen* brand dog food to their pets? I was looking at the ingredients in the Embark grain free turkey dinner and was wondering if this is something I should start my girls on until I can get everything straight to fully go RAW? Here are the ingredients...All ingredients dehydrated: Turkey, organic flaxseed, potatoes, celery, spinach, carrots, organic coconut, apples, organic kelp, eggs, bananas, cranberries, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate, thiamine mononitrate.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Well in my opinion that's way too many ingredients for my liking...... the benefits to going raw should be that it's a simple and natural diet that you have control of. I personally make up my own raw food because I have 3 dogs and it's much cheaper to do it that way. Plus I only work part time and have the time.

Here where I live you can buy premade raw and it is very basic.....a ground up meat source (including a balanced percentage of bones and organs) either plain or with veggies added. It's often sold in frozen patties. This is the way I would choose to go if I were buying commercially made raw. You could add a raw egg or tripe or a bit of plain yoghurt etc. on it a couple times a week for variety.
Meaty bones are very important to....replace the ground raw with chicken necks/backs or turkey necks etc about 3 days a week. Wonderful for keeping clean teeth and they LOVE it!


----------



## Kota&Tana'smom (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for your response. As I looked into the food more today I noticed they list it as a plant based food and not meat based. I think that defeats my whole purpose of going to RAW meat so I don't think it's the right food for my girls. My one tpoo is digging so much I just wanted to get her of the dry kibble as quick as I could, but I think I'm going to take another 2-3 days and just go get all the RAW products I need to change over to the home made diet. Thanks again.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I love The Honest Kitchen, it is a great food and a great company. The only problem is my Tpoos hate it they refused to eat it. They do have base mixes that you can pair with a raw meat diet. You just buy the meat you want and mix in the base mix. Preference is the one that I remember but I think they have come up with a couple others. They also just recently released a skin study that they did. I would recommend you read that. You can either find it in their website or their Facebook page.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Also wanted to ask has your vet tried putting them on an antihistamine? Either Benadryl (diphenhydramine)or Claritin (Loratadine)? That's what the dermatologist started me out with Killa. Of course she was way pass that stage in her skin issues but it does seem to be helping my other girl that has recently been having ear issues, most likely due to allergies.


----------



## Kota&Tana'smom (Aug 27, 2015)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Also wanted to ask has your vet tried putting them on an antihistamine? Either Benadryl (diphenhydramine)or Claritin (Loratadine)? That's what the dermatologist started me out with Killa. Of course she was way pass that stage in her skin issues but it does seem to be helping my other girl that has recently been having ear issues, most likely due to allergies.


No, the vet didn't try anything. When he looked at their ears he said this is a common problem in our area and they have found out that when the pets come off chicken and grains they usually don't have ear and itchy problems any more. I have been using this vet for over 30 years so I guess he just figured he would jump to the end conclusion with me.


----------



## Kota&Tana'smom (Aug 27, 2015)

I did just find a website for OC Raw. Everything about it looks pretty good AND it comes highly recommended by Dog Food Advisor. There are not many ingredients in it and about 98% of them are what we eat on a daily basis. The others good things are it's human grade and...MADE IN THE USA.

Thoughts on OC Raw?


----------

